# OSCAR VS. PIRANHA



## xBIgBOix (Feb 28, 2004)

Which fish is stronger a OSCAR 14" or a BLACK DIAMON 7" 
OSCAR VS. BLACK DIAMOND=
OSCAR VS. FLOWER HORN 12"=
BLACK DIAMOND VS. FLOWER HORN=


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

what do you mean by stronger?

btw the rhom would kill all of those


----------



## xBIgBOix (Feb 28, 2004)

i mean like wat if they get in a fite and shiet. cuss my GAY GUNIT UNCLE keep on arguing wit me about dat shiet. AND HE SAID he would let me put my new rhombus into his tank wit the oscar fish.


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

I wouldnt put a 7" rhom in a tank with a big oscar for any reason. Sure the rhom would probably win, but it may get pretty messed up as well.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

the cichlids verses the piranhas isnt fair, sure , cichlids are mean and all that but rhoms are mean and have muhely powerful jaws aswell as monster teeth,everything wpould lose against the rhom


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm bigger and better than all of you


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Flower Horn would win no doubt but it's pointless to fight fish


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i like it when people dont use their strange languages here, stick to english if you know how to use it


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

illnino said:


> i like it when people dont use their strange languages here, stick to english if you know how to use it


 huh


----------



## amoor33 (Jan 21, 2004)

If thats a RHOM you have make sure its not with the Red Belly's!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grumble (Feb 4, 2004)

Fighting fish is never a good idea


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

xBIgBOix said:


> i mean like wat if they get in a fite and shiet. cuss my GAY GUNIT UNCLE keep on arguing wit me about dat shiet. AND HE SAID he would let me put my new rhombus into his tank wit the oscar fish.


 vtecbro's brother...


----------

